# any ideas



## sensor (Oct 30, 2008)

on what this might be(age and or make)?
ill take some measurements and some better pictures this weekend(and serial#'s) but what i have for now is its a 28"and non rivet or screw badge(if there was any at all)...




thanks guys!


----------



## kunzog (Oct 31, 2008)

I think every manufacturer made bikes in that "camelback" style frame.  Probably from the 20's - 30's. I had a Pierce and a Tribune (Pope). Some would have come with fenders and different bars also.




PIERCE



TRIBUNE


----------



## sensor (Nov 1, 2008)

great bikes!
and heres a few more shots that might help...



and the # is 41(or L)9685
rear stays look to be the same as my b10(only taller and narrower since its a 28")






and forks and head tube(if these help at all...)



i forgot to bring my tape measure home from work but just an eyeball measurement on the headtube is 3 1/4" - 3 1/2"


----------



## sensor (Nov 1, 2008)

any helps appreciated! thanks


----------



## Aeropsycho (Nov 1, 2008)

*Schwinn*

No Doubt 

1930s pre 35

J A M I E


----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 2, 2008)

I've got a 1933 Shelby , looks to be the same frame and forks


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 2, 2008)

I agree with Aeropsycho and the Schwinn assessment, the fork is of Schwinn origin and it looks like there are remnants of original blue paint on both the frame and fork. The shape of the seat stays is also indicative of Schwinn. 

It looks like you have the frame that Hooch posted pictures of a while back, at that time it had a crank and the early Schwinn Sweetheart sprocket with circular holes in place of the outer triangles. I suggested at the time that he check the crank for a date but I don?t know if he did.  

I think the serial number info that ejlwheels posted to your question about the gray frame and the serial number from the frame imfastareyou had for sale (serial number 502215) relate to dating this frame. Perhaps it is from 1934? Paging through the Hurd/Gordon Schwinn book of Schwinn catalogs it looks like your bike was probably a Schwinn model #4 Camelback.

Phil


----------



## sensor (Nov 2, 2008)

as always thanks for the information and help!
ill have to bug hooch and see if he ever got the #'s off the crank


----------



## Hooch (Nov 2, 2008)

there was nothing on the crank that was in it

this is what I took out of it


----------



## sensor (Nov 2, 2008)

i guess thats answered also!
thanks hooch


----------

